
Ask HN: Is it okay that email change doesn't require my password? - Cpoll
On HN, changing my password requires me to type in my existing password. This makes sense: it prevents someone with my session from stealing my account.<p>However, there doesn&#x27;t seem to be anything preventing someone from changing my email and submitting a password change request. It seems like a lot of websites allow this.
======
chris_va
Examples?

You'd be suprised how adhoc site security can be, even for popular websites.
Since changing the email effectively does allow you to change the password, it
is not a bad observation.

